
Alphabet-made Chrome extension is designed to tune out toxic comments - lnyng
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/14/18265851/alphabet-google-jigsaw-tune-chrome-extension
======
etayl
About the same matter, can I suggest trying out my own (private, safe, fun)
extension which blocks comments and turn them to cute cats?

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/comments-to-
cats/h...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/comments-to-
cats/hgjfibdfedjcopejmhnhcimefdlfdpig)

------
towaway1138
This would be awesome if _I_ get to choose what I consider to be toxic. I'm
not interested in Google's opinion.

------
goombastic
Filter bubble intensifies.

